# WinCo Foods carries S&EP supplies



## Common Tator (Feb 19, 2008)

There is a WinCo Foods store off the 60 Freeway in Pomona California. I can't go there very often, but it is along the way between out house in the burbs and the ranch. Yesterday Hubby and I were on our way to the ranch, and I asked if we could stop in. He grumbled and nearly decided to sit in the car, but I dragged him in. Wow! Great stuff, great prices!

He was going through the bulk food aisle, and I found a display I had never seen before. 5 gallon buckets, gamma lids, lid lifters. Small 2-3 gallon buckets with gamma lids, water storage. I didn't think to take pictures or write down prices, but if you have a WinCo Foods nearby, check it out. 

I had to drag hubby out of there!


----------



## SquashNut (Sep 25, 2005)

We noticed that at the one in Spokane last time we were there. We buy out of the bulk section there quite often.


----------



## Wags (Jun 2, 2002)

I might have to check out the closet Winco to us and see if anything has changed. Our Super Walmart started carrying LTS foods a couple of months back. Prices are decent for most things.


----------



## mightybooboo (Feb 10, 2004)

Common Tator said:


> There is a WinCo Foods store off the 60 Freeway in Pomona California. I can't go there very often, but it is along the way between out house in the burbs and the ranch. Yesterday Hubby and I were on our way to the ranch, and I asked if we could stop in. He grumbled and nearly decided to sit in the car, but I dragged him in. Wow! Great stuff, great prices!
> 
> He was going through the bulk food aisle, and I found a display I had never seen before. 5 gallon buckets, gamma lids, lid lifters. Small 2-3 gallon buckets with gamma lids, water storage. I didn't think to take pictures or write down prices, but if you have a WinCo Foods nearby, check it out.
> 
> I had to drag hubby out of there!


Havent seen that at Rancho Cuca or VictimVille yet,we used to drive out to the pomona one before they were built.

Winco for case goods/veggies/bulk,also their bulk spices,what a deal!,Staters for beef is our Mantra

Edit,Apple valley one its 4.99 for the smaller bucket,regular lids (not sure if gamma?) a couple bucks approx per Mrs


----------



## lynnabyrd (Oct 15, 2007)

Wags, I'll bet you're fairly close to me... I was just noticing that our WalMart had gotten LTS foods, #10 cans and buckets. I was delighted and sent my folks there... they live up in Salem and those WMs don't have anything. 

I haven't seen food storage stuff at WinCo. I'll keep my eyes open.


----------



## manygoatsnmore (Feb 12, 2005)

I've seen the gamma lids, buckets, and 25# bags of rice, oatmeal, etc at our WinCo, too. My ddil is working in the bakery there now, and she says they throw away the icing buckets (I've asked before and they wouldn't give them to me or sell them to me, either), but if she is allowed to take them home herself, she'll share them with me. I'll happily buy the bulk foods (I love the bulk foods section at WinCo anyway) there to store in the buckets.


----------



## campfiregirl (Mar 1, 2011)

Funny you mention it, because I just noticed those items at Winco in the Boise area the other day. The gamma lids are just under $7, buckets are just under $3. They had packages of one dozen o2 absorbers that they packaged in a Foodsaver type vac pack, but I can't remember the price. Their sliced dehydrated potatoes are $1.49/lb.!


----------



## limey (Sep 1, 2004)

I agree Winco has a large selection of bulk goods - unfortunately none of them are organic so I don't buy them.

Limey


----------



## mightybooboo (Feb 10, 2004)

campfiregirl said:


> Funny you mention it, because I just noticed those items at Winco in the Boise area the other day. The gamma lids are just under $7, buckets are just under $3. They had packages of one dozen o2 absorbers that they packaged in a Foodsaver type vac pack, but I can't remember the price. Their sliced dehydrated potatoes are $1.49/lb.!


A lot of their dyhydrated stuff has chemicals in it,but so does everything else,I have their pots,like em just fine.


----------



## julieq (Oct 12, 2008)

We do a lot of our grocery shopping at Winco here. They always have good prices on canning jars and lids too!


----------



## Bret F (May 4, 2004)

At the store near my home, you can order full bags of the items they put out into the bins.


----------



## bourbonred (Feb 27, 2008)

Sam's Club has gotten on the prepper bandwagon too. Personally, I liked prepping better last year when it was such a secret and one really had to work for their supplies and when no one had heard of it before. Now it's mainstream. MSM carries specials. Grocery stores stock LTS supplies. Somehow I was happier when I thought I was just a kooky paranoid mom.


----------



## Wags (Jun 2, 2002)

bourbonred said:


> Sam's Club has gotten on the prepper bandwagon too. Personally, I liked prepping better last year when it was such a secret and one really had to work for their supplies and when no one had heard of it before. Now it's mainstream. MSM carries specials. Grocery stores stock LTS supplies. Somehow I was happier when I thought I was just a kooky paranoid mom.


Think of it this way, the more prepared people there are the less zombies there will be trying to get to your preps.


----------



## mightybooboo (Feb 10, 2004)

OK,Im off to winco.I will try to take pictures,want some Gamma lids,will check on bin prices if they will talk to me.


----------



## Sunbee (Sep 30, 2008)

Limey, you need to check more carefully. There are things that are organic in the bulk section. Sugar comes to mind immediately, but I know I've seen other things. Winco doesn't have the selection of an organic foods store, but you can get some. Don't forget to ask as well--they often don't stock everything they can order. You'll have to order an entire unit of whatever the item is, of course, but that's hardly a problem for a prepper! Plus then you get the discount.
Our Winco where we are now has the buckets and lids, the smaller store where we used to live didn't. So it might be related to the size of the store.


----------



## mightybooboo (Feb 10, 2004)

OK,Im back,got some buckets and lids.And pictures.And they DIDNT like that so wont post em.Bet ya money WE were on camera though.

Will put in prices a bit later when I have more time.

Also,yes on the bulk buy on the bulk stuff,price is even listed,gal said no problem.Its the unit price times the amt,say sugar is 50 cents a lb and bag is 50 pounds its 25.00 bucks,no discount from the single lb price to buy 50 lbs.

OK,5 gal gamma lids-6.98
2 gal gamma-4.98
2 gal bucket-2.98
5gal bucket-4.38
Lid opener-1.29
5 gal water jug-5.98
Water spigot 5 gal-.98

That was all ours had on a display at end of bulk food aisle.


----------

